# Bottles $2 / case



## Charlietuna (Oct 13, 2011)

Gotta love the local winery. I can get used bottles for $2 / case. Got 5 cases today. Lots of work to clean, but the kids go to bed at 8:00-8:30. So I've got an hr or 2 everynight to work on these cheap bottles. 

Brian


----------



## Rocky (Oct 14, 2011)

That is a heck of a deal Brian. Do they have a lot of bottles. I could drive down from Powell if they do. Do you have a contact? Thanks.


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 14, 2011)

Rocky said:


> That is a heck of a deal Brian. Do they have a lot of bottles. I could drive down from Powell if they do. Do you have a contact? Thanks.



They are $4/case for you if you get them from Brian. Or you have to help clean them for $2/case


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked up 13 cases for 3.00/case. I found that 4 of the cases were already cleaned, packed upside down in the cases and ready to be sanitized, so I really came out with a nice surprise with that deal.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice plus they are all more than likely the same bottle (size and shape) so they will look even prettier all lined up in a row once you bottle and label!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 14, 2011)

just go to the local recycling center. you can get all the used bottles you want for free!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea but you don't know the "history" of any bottle at the dump/recycling center. I would pay extra for the peace of mind knowing that the bottle was used once and more than likely rinsed out at the winery and placed right back into an empty case.


----------



## sevenal (Oct 14, 2011)

*Bottles*

I gotta get a drying rack this moisture in the bottles coming out of the canning pot, is driving me to distraction. But the whole free thing works for me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 14, 2011)

I also pay $2.00 a case for used bottles. The bottles are even rinsed when I get them. I usually pick up 25-50 cases at a time.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 16, 2011)

Rocky said:


> That is a heck of a deal Brian. Do they have a lot of bottles. I could drive down from Powell if they do. Do you have a contact? Thanks.




5 cases is the most I've ever got at 1 time. Usually just 1-3 cases at a time. 

Brian


----------



## Giovannino (Oct 17, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> they will look even prettier all lined up in a row once you bottle and label!



Nah! It's nice to have rows of bottles with different labels and shapes - me thinks that's more impressive especially when I leave the label on. LOL

Unfortunately I don't have anyone to impress but myself.


----------

